# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  Where to buy kuhli loaches?

## meownut

Hi all,

I have 3 kuhli loaches and want more since 3 seems too small a group, but can't find them anywhere. Has anyone seen them for sale recently?

Thanks so much for any help!

P.S. I originally bought 4 of them 2 weeks ago, 1 died due to a freak accident. The shop that I got them from must have been clearing stock or something as they are no longer selling them today when I checked in.

----------


## teowxu

hi i saw some at y618 last week. not sure whether they are still around. maybe you can make a trip down or call them to check

----------


## wongce

saw some at NA on monday

----------


## stormhawk

Several spotted at Polyart last week. C328 typical has them, but in those small plastic tanks along the floor.

----------


## cdckjn

I brought from C328 several weeks back.

----------


## meownut

Thank you for the help everybody! I'll check out these shops during the weekend and report back if I manage to get any.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Trichopsis

There's still a pair of kuhli loaches left at C328. Look out for the buckets on the floor; the bucket with the loaches is amongst other containers containing bichirs and crabs.

----------


## Trichopsis

I saw kuhli loaches for sale today at the Aquapet stores in Plaza Singapura and Novena Square 2 basements. Didn't pause long enough to check their price though.

----------


## meownut

Thanks again for all the replies! I now have 6 happy loaches, and new sources for my future fish needs.  :Very Happy:

----------


## stormhawk

Very nice. You should check out the huge coolie loach in GC's smaller show tank. It's very beautiful.

----------


## Aquaguy

C328 carries it. Its located on the floor in a white bucket. Polyart also carries the loaches

----------


## Emokidz

Yup, I see them often at C328. But the water is always kind of dirty, so you might want to quaruntine them before introducing them to your main tank. Highly recommended to quaruntine these guys.

----------


## ralliart12

> ...You should check out the huge coolie loach in GC's smaller show tank...


May I know which tank it is? I've been there quite frequently, but didn't notice any _kuhli_ loaches...

----------


## ciaossu

it's not in the tank they're usually in a bucket near the entrance. you'll have to look carefully. anyway, i think kuhili loaches is the most hardly fish i ever had, they've live pass my neglected tank for about 8months and still kicking. i gave them away recently.

----------


## ralliart12

> it's not in the tank they're usually in a bucket near the entrance...


That's C328 you are referring to; I'm referring to the "huge" coolie loach at GC that stormhawk's referring to.

----------


## ciaossu

ahh, i see my bad didn't look properly  :Embarassed:

----------


## stormhawk

> May I know which tank it is? I've been there quite frequently, but didn't notice any _kuhli_ loaches...


The tank directly across their main show tank, with a table usually in front of it where the GC shopkeeper usually has his laptop on. It hides very well but it was huge the last time I saw it. Ask the shopkeeper if you're curious.  :Wink:

----------


## ralliart12

@stormhawk: I saw it! It's a beast, i.e. the first time I saw one with such a tall body.

----------


## felix_fx2

> @stormhawk: I saw it! It's a beast, i.e. the first time I saw one with such a tall body.


It's a fat chubby loach!!

----------


## SirBest

Well, you can approach GC uncle or GC boss to table out your most comfortable transfer fees, maybe they will agree to your offer.

----------


## benjidog

Saw some kuhli loaches at NA opposite Thompson Medical Centre. Near the plants for sale tank.

Yup! Seen the Kuhli loach in GC, it's sure a big monster!

----------

